# Visit Visa issue



## CBEE (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm going through the usual visa transfer for my new company that has got delayed, so my family and I on the visa run cycle.

Our next on is due on 14th November, however I am currently immobile with a severe back problem. There's no way I can do the Hatta drive or fly.

Does anyone know if we can extend our visit visas via another means? 

thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Immigration will do it, but you still have to go there. Can't remember how much it is though. Hope your back heals soon.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

CBEE said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going through the usual visa transfer for my new company that has got delayed, so my family and I on the visa run cycle.
> 
> ...


Hi,
How long have you already been here for and have you already previously extended your visit visa?
I understand that after first 30 days, you can extend it for a further 30 days at immigration then visa runs after that.
If you have already done visa runs - then not sure whether you can subsequently extend at immigration department.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## CBEE (Nov 9, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Immigration will do it, but you still have to go there. Can't remember how much it is though. Hope your back heals soon.


thanks a mill for the reply, yes that's what I heard but apparently you can extend visit visas anymore, you can only renew via a visa run.

plus, no way I can get to immagration. so frustrating.

thanks again


----------



## CBEE (Nov 9, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> How long have you already been here for and have you already previously extended your visit visa?
> I understand that after first 30 days, you can extend it for a further 30 days at immigration then visa runs after that.
> If you have already done visa runs - then not sure whether you can subsequently extend at immigration department.
> ...


Hi Steve. These arecfresh visit visas, as we flew from Oman. Are you sure you an simply extend it? i thought and have been told they've canned that option.

But just in case, which immagration do you have to go to, to extend? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As far as I know you can renew once and then you have to exit. Immigration is in Bur Dubai, it's a huge building very close to the Trade Centre roundabout. Which direction will you be coming from?


----------



## CBEE (Nov 9, 2013)

thanks, yes I know the building.

do you know much is is per passport?
also, do all passport holders have to be there in person? 

thanks for all your help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

No idea - why not give them a call? http://dnrd.ae/en/Customer_Care/Pages/ContactUs.aspx

What's wrong with your back?


----------



## CBEE (Nov 9, 2013)

Long story. 4 herniated discs, and now 'excuriating' back lower back spams whenever I try to stand up. 
Irony is a can't get up to visit DR or chiropractor ans there's not much of a home delivery service when it comes that type of thing.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

CBEE said:


> Long story. 4 herniated discs, and now 'excuriating' back lower back spams whenever I try to stand up. Irony is a can't get up to visit DR or chiropractor ans there's not much of a home delivery service when it comes that type of thing.


I know how you feel. I had spinal fusion done a couple of years ago. I've got two 15 cm rods and ten screws holding me together. I also couldn't walk or sit and standing for even a couple of seconds was excruciating. I had to lie flat in the back of a car the first time I went to see the surgeon. I can recommend Imtiaz Hashmi at Medcare unequivocally. He trained in UK/Ireland. He's a very skilled surgeon but he won't operate unless he feels it's absolutely necessary. You simply MUST go and see someone. I hope your new medical will cover you for a pre-existing condition. The only painkiller I found reasonably good was Arcoxia but you have to be careful about taking it if you have blood pressure issues. I've bought it over the counter here.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

CBEE said:


> thanks a mill for the reply, yes that's what I heard but apparently you can extend visit visas anymore, you can only renew via a visa run.
> 
> plus, no way I can get to immagration. so frustrating.
> 
> thanks again


I did this for my son about six weeks ago at DNRD in Al Jafaliya, it was certainly possible then!

Process as follows:

- go to DNRD at get your "arrival number" (_this is the "visa number" your arrival was assigned on the immigration system, which is not in your passport as you don't have a physical visa_) - they will likely write this into your passport alongside your entry stamp;

- go to typing centre to get a visa renewal request letter bearing this visa reference - note you pay the fee at the typing centre too (_I forget exactly how much, about AED500-600 as I recall_);

- go back to DNRD who will extend the stay in their system. This can all be done in a couple of hours, queues permitting (_so I suggest an early morning visit_).

- _Note_ I did not get any confirmation or new stamp in the passport, just a scrap of paper with the new exit date!! When I queried this, they said not to worry as it was "in the system". You can check however on the DRND website using the visa number obtained above, which confirms the extension. My son had no issue leaving before the new date.

- _Note also_ I believe the initial 30 day visa-on-arrival actually incorporates a grace period (_I understand it is 10 days, but other sources suggest 30 days, but they might be confusing the grace with the extension_), and the new extension is for 30 days from the date of extension (_it was in our case anyway_). I suggest you ascertain the exact facts, then leave the renewal until a couple of days before your legal stay expires.

- _Note another also_ I did the whole renewal for my son without him being present. It might be that someone can do this for you, without you needing to attend yourself.

Hope this is of help (_and hope your back recovers - I am 6'7" tall, and I know how excrutiating and dibilitating sciatica can be as I get occasional flare-ups_).

Best


----------



## CBEE (Nov 9, 2013)

That sounds awful! 

I've spent 3 weeks battling this, but my DR says there's no need for surgery at all, I just have to ride it out until I can get to a chiropractor. I've been on Arcoxia, Lyrcia and a host of other muscle relaxants and pain control. The good news is I am up on sticks now, walking carefully so hopefully I can build some strenght and then go and see a specialist. I might even take you up on your suggestion for a 2nd opinion. I've got lots of travel over xmas, so something needs tobe done!


----------



## CBEE (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for this! Perfect solution. I have a 'man' who can so maybe he can do the whole family without too much disruption.

Thanks again, and all the best.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

CBEE said:


> That sounds awful! I've spent 3 weeks battling this, but my DR says there's no need for surgery at all, I just have to ride it out until I can get to a chiropractor. I've been on Arcoxia, Lyrcia and a host of other muscle relaxants and pain control. The good news is I am up on sticks now, walking carefully so hopefully I can build some strenght and then go and see a specialist. I might even take you up on your suggestion for a 2nd opinion. I've got lots of travel over xmas, so something needs tobe done!


That's good news! Walking is actually the best exercise and when you are working/flying, you have to get up and walk around every thirty minutes. It never hurts to have a second opinion, particularly if this is a recurring problem. 

Good luck with the visa renewals. It would be very helpful if you came back and filled in the gaps on Lamp's excellent post to help others in the future.


----------



## CBEE (Nov 9, 2013)

I will of course. All the best and thanks for your help


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> It would be very helpful if you came back and filled in the gaps on Lamp's excellent post to help others in the future.


Thanks BedouGirl 

Actually, as in many things in Dubai, you need to exercise caution, and the application of the regulations is somewhat whimsical...!

I just called the DNRD helpline (_8005111, spoke to Mohammed_) to confirm my facts, and this time I get a different answer. I was advised as follows:

- if you arrived at Dubai Airport, you have 10 day grace period on your 30-day visa-on-arrival only if you depart from Dubai Airport.
(_my guess is that this is designed to stop those doing Hatta runs to extend this to every 40 days!_)

- the 30-day visa can be extended for a further 30 days, totalling 60 days from date of arrival. Note that the extension can be done any time within the initial 30 days, and the new validity will be 60 days total from the date of entry. In case of extending the visa during the grace period, this is subject to approval by the Director of DNRD and should not be relied upon.
(_note that this totally contradicts my own experience just six weeks ago!!_)

- the fee is AED660 + typing centre fees.

- any family member can do the process for the entire family without them being present, but it should not be a third party such as a PRO or a "man that can".


Isn't Dubai wonderful..........................................

Good luck!
Lamp


----------



## CBEE (Nov 9, 2013)

thanks a mill again, such a great help! I was about to call them myself so I owe you.

The wondeerful, whimsical world of Dubai, indeed.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> Thanks BedouGirl  Actually, as in many things in Dubai, you need to exercise caution, and the application of the regulations is somewhat whimsical...! I just called the DNRD helpline (8005111, spoke to Mohammed) to confirm my facts, and this time I get a different answer. I was advised as follows: - if you arrived at Dubai Airport, you have 10 day grace period on your 30-day visa-on-arrival only if you depart from Dubai Airport. (my guess is that this is designed to stop those doing Hatta runs to extend this to every 40 days!) - the 30-day visa can be extended for a further 30 days, totalling 60 days from date of arrival. Note that the extension can be done any time within the initial 30 days, and the new validity will be 60 days total from the date of entry. In case of extending the visa during the grace period, this is subject to approval by the Director of DNRD and should not be relied upon. (note that this totally contradicts my own experience just six weeks ago!!) - the fee is AED660 + typing centre fees. - any family member can do the process for the entire family without them being present, but it should not be a third party such as a PRO or a "man that can". Isn't Dubai wonderful.......................................... Good luck! Lamp


Well it looks like Mrs. CBee is going to be on the case now. Interesting about the ten days only bejng applicable to those who enter through the airport and all the other information relating to extending during the grace period. Anyway, now we ALL know


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Well it looks like Mrs. CBee is going to be on the case now. Interesting about the ten days only bejng applicable to those who enter through the airport and all the other information relating to extending during the grace period. Anyway, now we ALL know


Suggest that Mrs CBee goes to DNRD via Hatta, otherwise it will cost a small fortune if the whole family extends in-country!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> - if you arrived at Dubai Airport, you have 10 day grace period on your 30-day visa-on-arrival only if you depart from Dubai Airport.
> (_my guess is that this is designed to stop those doing Hatta runs to extend this to every 40 days!_)
> Good luck!
> Lamp


This is great information! Thanks!

This 10 day grace period. Is that written anywhere so it can confirmed? I have heard it several times from different people but am hoping for a solid reference.

My mother in law is here from Canada and we want to her stay for an extra few days past her 30 day on-arrival visa. She landed on 15th of October and we want her to fly back on the 22nd of Nov. Going with my poor math ... that should be within her 10 days grace period?

I was about to head over to DNRD and buy the extension but if I can save the aed 660+typing fees, why not!?!? But I don't want her facing the big bad immigration officer telling her she has over stayed either.

Any thoughts?

Thanks again - funny how this subject just came up today in our house and before googling, I came to the forum ... lo and behold


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

w_man said:


> This is great information! Thanks!
> 
> This 10 day grace period. Is that written anywhere so it can confirmed? I have heard it several times from different people but am hoping for a solid reference.
> 
> ...


I make that 39 days including dates of arrival and departure, so you should/could be ok. Your MIL is visa-on-arrival, I take it?

Call 8005111 to confirm - they'll give you the definitive, but it looks ok.


----------

